# Eukanuba naturals?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I was surprised to see something new at the shelves were I live.

They had the eukanuba naturals lamb, at least is good to see something different a tiny step of what is available here, if this success maybe they can bring the good dog food brands here.

Also some of the breed specific food this one somewhat less expensive that the RC stuff that is very expensive, for example a 4kg bag of rc french bulldog goes for $44


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Someone has or knows who has experience wit this foods?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Where are you from. There is a line here called Eukanuba Naturally Wild.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> Where are you from. There is a line here called Eukanuba Naturally Wild.


I'm from central america.

We only had 3 types of eukanuba before, the small , medium and large breed in both adult and puppy, it was until yesterday when I saw the natural lamb, the regular senior and the breed specific food.

If I'm not mistaken the food we get is made in Mexico.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh I found it, I was confused too! Natural Lamb and Rice Dog Food | Eukanuba.com

Yeah it's alright, better than their other stuff, though not by much.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

For a grain in food it's a step up from their other lines...but I'm not that familiar with their foods to have any real input.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Oh I found it, I was confused too! Natural Lamb and Rice Dog Food | Eukanuba.com
> 
> Yeah it's alright, better than their other stuff, though not by much.


Yes that's the one, looks decent, it could use more meat :/ but still it appears to be a step up to the regular eukanuba.


I might consider this one to use in rotation since Pompadour gets bored of eating the same thing over and over again, he gets a rotation of propac products in the mini chuck, small breed adult and small breed puppy.

Sometimes I have the rare luck in finding a bag of earthbond holistic, for now they only sell it in the vet were I take my boy, I just got a call from them a few hours ago that they got a new stock I will go and check it out, last time they only had big bags around 40/50 pound but for a toy poodle that's way too mush, hopefully I can get a small bag of primitive.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> For a grain in food it's a step up from their other lines...but I'm not that familiar with their foods to have any real input.


Wow we posted the same thought  in the improve


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Yes that's the one, looks decent, it could use more meat :/ but still it appears to be a step up to the regular eukanuba.
> 
> 
> I might consider this one to use in rotation since Pompadour gets bored of eating the same thing over and over again, he gets a rotation of propac products in the mini chuck, small breed adult and small breed puppy.
> ...


I think it is a step below personally. The protein sources are really chicken and egg. The fresh lamb is a minor component. The regular formulas have more animal protein. It doesn't look bad, its just the marketing makes it appear better. I am sure your dog will do fine on it.

If you just can't stand chicken-by products there is one called Eukanuba Pure in a black bag that is marketed as the "best" Eukanuba.

I still think Maintenance and the two Premium Performance foods are the 3 best ones.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> I think it is a step below personally. The protein sources are really chicken and egg. The fresh lamb is a minor component. The regular formulas have more animal protein. It doesn't look bad, its just the marketing makes it appear better. I am sure your dog will do fine on it.
> 
> If you just can't stand chicken-by products there is one called Eukanuba Pure in a black bag that is marketed as the "best" Eukanuba.
> 
> I still think Maintenance and the two Premium Performance foods are the 3 best ones.


Thank you for the information, never heard of the eukanuba pure before, wow they have a lot of types.

What's your opinion in the breed specific ingredients? the ingredients looks the same to the small breed not sure what's the big difference besides the marketing gimmic it appears that the yorkshire has fish meal in it and smaller kibble shapes than the regular small breed.

About your question in mi opinion in by products, as long the animal were it came is named I'm fine wit them.


The only performace foods we have here is the propac adult and puppy, however those kibble pieces are too large for the jaw of my dog he had difficulties chewing the puppy one.

There's also sportmix but they only sell them in 50 pounds bags and is way too mush food for him to eat before it gets rancid.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

only 23% protein.. wow , not to mention no meat meal to back up the lamb so it's mostly made up of grains, not something I would feed


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Thank you for the information, never heard of the eukanuba pure before, wow they have a lot of types.
> 
> What's your opinion in the breed specific ingredients? the ingredients looks the same to the small breed not sure what's the big difference besides the marketing gimmic it appears that the yorkshire has fish meal in it and smaller kibble shapes than the regular small breed.
> 
> ...


Pro Pac makes the foods in mini-chunks. I have seen Sportmix (same company as pro pac) in the mini-size and the pieces are really really small. I assume Pro Pac's are the same. They are so small a large dog could inhale them through their nose.

If you like Eukanuba, use Eukanuba. The Small Breed food looks good, 28/18. Its hard to argue with the resources Eukanuba has and the fact so many dogs live long happy lives on it.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> Pro Pac makes the foods in mini-chunks. I have seen Sportmix (same company as pro pac) in the mini-size and the pieces are really really small. I assume Pro Pac's are the same. They are so small a large dog could inhale them through their nose.
> 
> If you like Eukanuba, use Eukanuba. The Small Breed food looks good, 28/18. Its hard to argue with the resources Eukanuba has and the fact so many dogs live long happy lives on it.


Thanks, I haven't tried any of the Eukanuba products yet, only one time I got a bag when my dog won BOB junior in a show. however it was a large breed formula, not sure why the rep thought a toy poodle is a large breed I guess he didn't care to read the label, I didn't even opened the bag as I could feel the huge kibble pieces so I gave it to my aunt who has a boxer and he loved it.


I haven't seen the small breed sportmix, only the other formulas that come in 50 pounds bags

The smaller kibble pieces I have seen are the ones in propac small breed puppy, they are like 2mm barely in size, the adult is around 6mm.


----------

